# Diagramme auf Monitor anzeigen



## martin1989 (22. Jan 2016)

Hallo!

Ich will auf einem Monitor/TV den ganzen Tag über verschiedene Diagramme anzeigen lassen. Die anzuzeigenden Daten befinden sich in einer Datenbank auf die man per SQL zugreifen kann. Wie löse ich dies am geschicktesten?

Wir würde entweder VBA und Excel vorschweben (Daten per vba holen und diagramme erstellen) oder irgendwie mit PHP und Javascript?

Was meint ihr?

Danke!


----------



## DrZoidberg (22. Jan 2016)

Das kannst du mit praktisch jeder Programmiersprache machen. Nimm einfach die, mit der du am meisten Erfahrung hast.


----------

